# Bausch and Lomb Measuring Microscope?



## Andre (Jun 19, 2014)

Went through some Bausch and Lomb stuff we has yesterday and found this. It's a BL magnifier/microscope that has a scale etched in one of the optic elements, devised in .001" over a -150 +150 (300 thousandths) range, with up to 30x magnification. I have a few of those eye loops with the etched scales but finding this really took my interest.
Does anybody have an idea of when this was made/sold, and if it has a specific application?













Thanks!


----------



## Don B (Jun 19, 2014)

Andre said:


> Went through some Bausch and Lomb stuff we has yesterday and found this. It's a BL magnifier/microscope that has a scale etched in one of the optic elements, devised in .001" over a -150 +150 (300 thousandths) range, with up to 30x magnification. I have a few of those eye loops with the etched scales but finding this really took my interest.
> Does anybody have an idea of when this was made/sold, and if it has a specific application?
> 
> Thanks!



I've seen similar magnifier/microscope devices for tool grinders, but I have no idea as to the specific use for the one you have:thinking:


----------



## mhguy (Jun 19, 2014)

We used to use similar microscopes to verify conductor width and spacing in the circuit board manufacturing process.

Dick


----------



## Andre (Jun 19, 2014)

I found a few on the net, BL called them "macroscopes" probably just because they had the ability to create a new name for a product....which they did haha.

Too bad I don't have the box or paperwork, it might shed some light on when it was made. 

In the box with the BL stuff was several large and one extra large magnifying glass and a few reducing glasses. Put a large magnifying glass on a tripod focused to a spot and it melted lead solder in seconds....with a reducing glass refining the beam even more it was an even hotter spot but was too bright to see so I stopped before I burned my retinas....but I digress.


----------



## Don B (Jun 19, 2014)

Andre said:


> I found a few on the net, BL called them "macroscopes" probably just because they had the ability to create a new name for a product....which they did haha.
> 
> Too bad I don't have the box or paperwork, it might shed some light on when it was made.
> 
> In the box with the BL stuff was several large and one extra large magnifying glass and a few reducing glasses. Put a large magnifying glass on a tripod focused to a spot and it melted lead solder in seconds....with a reducing glass refining the beam even more it was an even hotter spot but was too bright to see so I stopped before I burned my retinas....but I digress.



I found one on the net, the person calls it a "Bausch and Loumb zoom microscope" page 3, post 25

What Do You Use For Portable Optical Part/Tool Inspection?

"For those jobs that require a bit more either in power or a calibrated scale, I have a Bausch and Loumb zoom microscope I purchased at a surplus store some years ago.
It is 10X to 30X and also excellent quality. The only drawback is the scale is in ten thousanths of a foot so the lines are 0.0012" apart instead of 0.001". But then I got it for a song so I can't complain. Perhaps I will replace the reticule some day."


----------



## chips&more (Jun 19, 2014)

It’s basically a mono optical non-contact measuring and or comparing device. And a handy one at that. Especially if you do micro machining or need your hands free for something else. It’s good for measuring small parts that are too hard/not possible with conventional metrology devices. Also good for comparing. Can be mounted on a watchmaker lathe so while you are making chips you can see your progress, profile, dimensions, etc. It has been my experience if trying to change the graduated reticule on that type of model, it’s not easily done. Very handy to have…Good Find.


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 19, 2014)

My uncle worked for a photographic printer, doing commercial artwork advertising. He used a similar magnifier for inspecting fine details in photo transparencies and the scale was used to line up adjoining photographs.

Cheers Phil


----------

